# Goodbye Ruki



## ealasaid86

Last night at 9:48 my baby girl Ruki passed away in my arms. She had pneumonia which came on fast and hard. She was at least 2 and half years old. I buried her beneath a rose bush in my front yard.

She came into my life two years ago when my sister convinced my mom to purchase two rats from petsmart. Even though I had never considered having rats before I ended up being the one to bond with them. Amaya, passed away last August. I ended up adopting five other rats to keep Ruki company, but despite having so many options she preferred to be with me.

She was the sweetest rat in the world, always happy to see me. Giving me kisses and chattering at me. I use to call her my little sunshine because whenever I was having a bad day all I had to do was take her out of the cage, let her run to her favorite place inside my shirt (we used to call her a cleavage rat) and I was happy. And now she's gone.

I know she was very sick and quite old, but I cannot help but feel guilty that somehow I could have kept her with me. I loved her so much and she will always be in my heart.







RIP My Sunshine​


----------



## Kiko

So sorry for your loss. They are not on this world long enough it seems :'(

But she was old, and lived a good life I am sure. She is over at the rainbow bridge playing with all the ratties I am sure <3
RIP Ruki


----------



## ratgrrl

I am so sorry. i cant even imagine how horrible you must feel!


----------



## ratastic

Rest in Peace beautiful lil girl.


----------



## toby

really sorry to hear of your loss.x


----------



## renegaderob18

A rat is like one of the family. You miss them when they die. It's hard especially when you develop that close relationship. Rats deem to dies way to young even if they are in good health and its said. Sorry to hear it.


----------



## Frodowisebrandytook

I am so sorry for your loss. It feels horrible loosing a pet, and we seem to face rat deaths all too often due to their short life-span.

Try not to feel bad about the sickness. If she was over two than she was very old and had enjoyed a long happy life. More often than not an older rat just can't handle a bad respiratory infection. I am battling a URI in a one year old female who otherwise has perfect health and it is still a 24/7 struggle keeping her heathy. 2 1/2 is a long time, I am glad you got to enjoy her and that she got to enjoy life for that long.

RIP little girl.


----------

